# EMT basics - Help a beginner out?



## jkruppa804 (May 7, 2011)

Hello all, I'm a recent college graduate (one year and counting) from California.  I'm looking to make a transition between my current corporate job into a career in the health field and, after some research, starting as an EMT is the best launch point for where I want to be.  A few questions I would like to get first hand experience/the inside scoop for, if you would be so kind:

1. What is job availability (paid) like for a newly certified EMT-B (in major metropolitan areas and their surrounding suburbs)? What are the best resources for finding these jobs?

2. How often do EMT's and paramedics interact with PA's, doctors, and nurses aside from ambulance/hospital transfer of patients?

3. What opportunities are there for community involvement in poverty and low income areas in relation to an EMT?

4. What are average shift lenghts and weekly shift schedules like for EMT's?

5. Pay rate - hourly average, overtime, and holiday?

6. How much does your driving record affect your hiring potential?

I know this is a lot, so feel free to answer as many as you feel like.  All answers, insight, tips, and further advice is GREATLY appreciated! Please share!


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 7, 2011)

Moved to appropriate forum.


----------



## Frozennoodle (May 7, 2011)

> 1. What is job availability (paid) like for a newly certified EMT-B (in major metropolitan areas and their surrounding suburbs)? What are the best resources for finding these jobs?



In California?  Horrible.  I don't have specifics for you but based off the information from those who live in that state the chances of you finding a job are pretty low.  Some areas are better than others for EMS but, as a basic, most markets are over-saturated.  

Your best resources for finding EMS jobs are the same as in the business world: the contacts you make in school.  Network, network, network and you'll have a leg up.



> 2. How often do EMT's and paramedics interact with PA's, doctors, and nurses aside from ambulance/hospital transfer of patients?



There are some system drills and things like that where direct interaction is possible but you're not going to be getting invitations to cocktail parties any time soon.



> 3. What opportunities are there for community involvement in poverty and low income areas in relation to an EMT?



Your best bet is to simply volunteer at a soup kitchen.  You'll find you're more valuable as a social worker in many cases than an actual medical provider to many of these people.



> 4. What are average shift lenghts and weekly shift schedules like for EMT's?



Depends on the area and their culture.  In my region 12-13 hour shifts are the norm for EMS services.  Fire services pull 12/24 hour shifts.  It's not unheard of to work a 24 hour shift in EMS.



> 5. Pay rate - hourly average, overtime, and holiday?



Again it depends on the area you work in.  For a basic it can be as low as $9 an hour with no benefits to as high as $16 an hour with paid vacation and sick time with health care.  Overtime is usually about time and a half, holiday depends on your service.



> 6. How much does your driving record affect your hiring potential?



 A great amount.  Most EMS deaths and lawsuits occur from vehicle accidents.  A good, clean, safe driving record is preferred but I have seen some people with prior DUI's working.  California has strict rules on DUI and due to the market saturation you're at a sever disadvantage.


----------



## Veneficus (May 7, 2011)

jkruppa804 said:


> 1. What is job availability (paid) like for a newly certified EMT-B (in major metropolitan areas and their surrounding suburbs)? What are the best resources for finding these jobs?



The job prospects depend on where you live. Many people saw EMT-B as a quick way to switch careers to a health field. As such in many places the market is flooded with them. Jobs are therefore scarce. 

It seems everyday somebody is on this forum complaining about not finding a job as an EMT-B especially in California.

It is even becomming a running joke, "I can't find a job as an EMT-B" along with: "Where do I buy pants," "What do you carry in your personal vehicle,"
 and "what is the best boots/stethoscope/ etc?"



jkruppa804 said:


> 2. How often do EMT's and paramedics interact with PA's, doctors, and nurses aside from ambulance/hospital transfer of patients?



Depends on where you work. Some work in a hospital and cannot escape them. Some work in slow services that may go days without a call, and therefore any interaction.



jkruppa804 said:


> 3. What opportunities are there for community involvement in poverty and low income areas in relation to an EMT?



Unfortunately, EMT training does not prepare you in anyway to take care of peoples' healthcare needs. I know of a few free clinics that will allow them to volunteer to take vital signs, but other than that, nothing that is not available to anyone else. 



jkruppa804 said:


> 4. What are average shift lenghts and weekly shift schedules like for EMT's?



Most paid shifts are 8,12,16, and 24 hours depending again on the agency. Whether it is interfacility transport or emergency 911, it is a nights, weekends, and holidays job. 

I tell people that a holiday is a day where everyone has off except me.



jkruppa804 said:


> 5. Pay rate - hourly average, overtime, and holiday?



Usually not enough to make a living at. Very few agencies around the country pay EMTs a livable wage. Even in the highest paying agencies like fire departments, members often have multiple jobs. 



jkruppa804 said:


> 6. How much does your driving record affect your hiring potential?!



Most places in order to keep their insurance premiums managable, or even get insurance, require a near spotless driving record. 

Additionally, with such a glut of applicants, employers can be very selective.


----------



## Veneficus (May 7, 2011)

Frozennoodle said:


> There are some system drills and things like that where direct interaction is possible but you're not going to be getting invitations to cocktail parties *ever*.



Never thought of it from this perspective, but I fixed it for you.

But the fact still remains, EMTs and even Paramedics are not though of very highly in many healthcare circles.


----------



## Frozennoodle (May 7, 2011)

veneficus said:


> never thought of it from this perspective, but i fixed it for you.
> 
> But the fact still remains, emts and even paramedics are not though of very highly in many healthcare circles.



qft


----------



## jkruppa804 (May 7, 2011)

So the ubiquitous answer is it will be difficult finding a job as an EMT-B, at any rate.  In this case, what can I do to make myself more competitive compared to other candidates?  I would assume after EMT-B certification some on the job experience is required before moving on to EMT-I85/99 training or even paramedic..

Just as a side note, status has no weight in this.  I have no desire to schmooze with doctors, PA's or nurses.  My goal is to be enrolled in a PA school by the end of the next three years.  Interaction with any of these professionals is strictly for educational purpose only. My focus would be my patients, my work, and growing professional knowledge.


----------



## Afflixion (May 7, 2011)

To be quite honest, if you are trying to become a PA do not waste your time on becoming an EMT, it will only help minimally if at all. EMT's make peanuts for pay the only way to make a living is to work 100+hours a week which is quite the norm in some locations. Unfortunately most medical providers will hardly give you the time of day as an EMT much less be willing too teach you, unless you are working under their license. I am not saying all are like that but a vast majority are.

If you are simply looking for something to do by all means go for it. EMS is something else that not many people get to witness first hand. Just don't go expecting it to be all thrills and excitement.


----------



## Veneficus (May 7, 2011)

jkruppa804 said:


> So the ubiquitous answer is it will be difficult finding a job as an EMT-B, at any rate.  In this case, what can I do to make myself more competitive compared to other candidates?  I would assume after EMT-B certification some on the job experience is required before moving on to EMT-I85/99 training or even paramedic..



Be willing to move.

Go to paramedic school as soon as humanly possible.

Not all paramedic programs require experience as an EMT-B. From what I have seen none that I would endorse or are reputable do.





jkruppa804 said:


> My goal is to be enrolled in a PA school by the end of the next three years.



Then you should do that instead. 

Pay is better, jobs are easier to get.

Do not add obstacles to your goals, there are always enough of them going around as it is.


----------

